# Freddie Update



## Freddie's Carer (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi Guys, yes I am still around, I have been popping in and out for just short visits here.

I am happy to say Freddie is back to his own sunny spoiled self LOL, thanks to the help of all you good people.

I have noticed a change in his tail feathers lately, from the tips they have changed from grey to black, if I can get him to sit still for a short while I will post a pic. why does he never do what I tell him.  Has anyone else noticed this with their tiels. ???...tail colour changes I mean not sitting still.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Good to hear Freddie is doing good, my Georgie (normal grey) has the same thing going on with her tail, it was grey when she was younger but as she has gotten older the bottom is going black.


----------



## Freddie's Carer (Mar 26, 2008)

Laura said:


> Good to hear Freddie is doing good, my Georgie (normal grey) has the same thing going on with her tail, it was grey when she was younger but as she has gotten older the bottom is going black.



That's good to hear, I thought it might be an "age thing" he is going on eighteen now so we have to expect some changes.

How old is Georgie !!!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Georgie is only a year old, did it just start for Freddie maybe his was delayed


----------



## Freddie's Carer (Mar 26, 2008)

Laura said:


> Georgie is only a year old, did it just start for Freddie maybe his was delayed



I noticed it about three weeks ago...some delay LOL 

I kinda like his "new" look.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

That's great to hear that Freddie is doing well!! :thumbu:


----------



## Freddie's Carer (Mar 26, 2008)

Bea said:


> That's great to hear that Freddie is doing well!! :thumbu:



Thanks Bea he is behind me now on a shelf talking and squealing into the radio, where he can see his reflection....daft bird LOL

I am so happy he is back to " normal "


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Glad to hear everything is going well  I noticed Spikes cream coloured tail feathers are getting more yellow to them.


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Freddie is 18!?!? That is wonderful.

What is the secret?


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

It is great that Freddie is doing well, and is back to his 'normal' self! :thumbu: 

P.s I love your siggy picture, they blink! :excited:


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

So pleased to hear that Freddie is doing well again now, bless his little beak!!!


----------



## Freddie's Carer (Mar 26, 2008)

Kfontan said:


> Freddie is 18!?!? That is wonderful.
> 
> What is the secret?


What can I SAY...........He rules the roost and is waited on hand and foot, maybe that is the secret of long life, I might try it myself.



Plukie said:


> So pleased to hear that Freddie is doing well again now, bless his little beak!!!



Awwww I will pass your message on to him.



Sophia said:


> It is great that Freddie is doing well, and is back to his 'normal' self! :thumbu:
> 
> P.s I love your siggy picture, they blink! :excited:



I know, cute isn't it, I have a clever friend.


----------

